# Goldstock Recognition of Therapy Dog work



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

For those going to Goldstock this year and do Therapy Dog work, I think it would be nice to recognize your wonderful efforts.
Would you please send me the following information by a Private Message for privacy as soon as possible.

Names of your dog or dogs that are Certified Therapy dogs and participate during the year.

Dog or dog ages or approximate ages.

Family name

How long has your dog or dogs been doing Therapy work?

What kind of facilities do your dogs work in?

Thank you for your participation in this endeavor.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I haven't received one response from this Thread thus far!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

I will bump this up!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I will be your first response but can't be a part since Buddy is not a Therapy Dog yet. I hope he will be on soon though. We keep plugging along though


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Will you be coming to Goldstock?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Judi said:


> Will you be coming to Goldstock?


If my work schedule does not change :crossfing I hope to be their with Buddy  to watch. Plus it would be great training for him to ignore things and to try not to be the social butterfly he is


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

The two of you can have a good time too!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Judi said:


> The two of you can have a good time too!


Buddy loves his life everyday


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

That is good and at Goldstock, he can have more wonderful experiences.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone coming to Goldstock that does Therapy Dog Work?
Please let me know so that you can be officially recognized for the
wonderful work that you do.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Judi- I Pm'ed you a question. Any help or direction you can give me would be great.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I just took my older cat away from the screen so I could see what I am typing.

I read the Private Message and haven't gotten to the answer YET!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks. 

You are doing a great thing


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you.


----------

